# Giant OCR v Defy



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Is the geometry of the Defy similar or the same as the OCR line? I have an OCR and it is much easier to compare the Defy to other current bikes than it is to the OCR.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Basically, the Defy replaced the OCR.

OCR(2008):








Defy (2010):









From those charts:
-Defy has an M-L in between size
-Defy's chainstay is a bit longer (.2cm)
-Defy's wheelbase is longer (difference varies among sizes)
-Defy's headtube is longer (.5cm)
-Some Defy TT's are .5cm longer
-Larger Defy STA's have more slack.

Everything else looks pretty similar. I didn't convert wheelbase figures though.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Thank you Ventruck. This is helpful.


----------

